# Best Gaming Company



## airpirate545 (Apr 2, 2008)

As the name states, tell your favorite gaming company and why. I love Nintendo. When they try, they make awesome games.


----------



## Samutz (Apr 2, 2008)

Blizzard.
Starcraft, Diablo 2, Warcraft 3, and World of Warcraft all stole years from my life.
And they while they don't release new stuff often, at least what little they do release isn't shit.

Bioware is a close 2nd. Awesome RPGs.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 2, 2008)

Infocom


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 3, 2008)

Infinit Wardz.


----------



## buddha-kun (Apr 3, 2008)

Sega


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 3, 2008)

DSI


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 3, 2008)

capcom konami square namco sega, those are the main ones anyway.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 3, 2008)

Insomniac Games
Infinity Wards
Sony Computer Entertainment


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 3, 2008)

Valve anyone?


----------



## Turmoil (Apr 3, 2008)

SquareSoft pre 1997


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 3, 2008)

Blizzard because they make few games, and take their time to make them.. but when it's done it's always something great! 

Nintendo because of Zelda and Mario.. 

and iD, because they invented FPS games.. and great stuff like DOOM and Hexen..


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 3, 2008)

Camelot for Golden Sun and the mario sports games.


----------



## TaMs (Apr 3, 2008)

Blizzard, Squaresoft.


----------



## Gman 101 (Apr 3, 2008)

Take2 for GTA, Bioschock, Civilization and Midnight Club.
Nintendo for Zelda, Mario and Warioware.
Valve for CS, Half Life and Portal.


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 3, 2008)

Nintendo for Metroid


----------



## Doggy124 (Apr 3, 2008)

Capcom - Phoenix Wright / Megaman


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Apr 3, 2008)

Nintendo from the original black and white period till now.


----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking Glass Studios. 

System Shock, Flight Unlimited, Thief, Terra Nova, and after a takeover by Ion Storm, Deus Ex.


----------



## DS64 (Apr 3, 2008)

easily Blizzard, why ? Because they bend over backwards for their fans, 2nd is probably Valve.


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 3, 2008)

Capcom for doing a great job as a third party...


----------



## Jackreyes (Apr 3, 2008)

Nintendo
Square Enix (tend to make good games)
Valve


----------



## babelfish (Apr 3, 2008)

Intelligent Systems: the Fire Emblem series, the Advance Wars series, Paper Mario 1 and 2 / Mario and Luigi Superstar Saga, Super Metroid; IMHO they're the best internal dev team Nintendo has.

Blizzard is a close second though, as I love their "it's done when it's done" policy; not many companies release even half as many high quality games as they do, and they care about their customers more than even Nintendo.

Third I'd say Treasure, and though lately I haven't been too impressed with their releases, when they get it right it's the stuff that 2D dreams are made of.

Honorable mention to Epic, their support for Unreal Tournament and the community surrounding it is phenomenal, I still love to play 2k4 to this day.


----------



## mojoex (Apr 10, 2008)

square enix
ubisoft montréal


----------



## Artheido (Apr 10, 2008)

Capcom - Street Fighter
Square (before they merged with Enix) - The RPGs
Nintendo - Mario

and a few others I forgot the names of.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 10, 2008)

mojoex said:
			
		

> ubisoft montréal



you got to be kidding me....


----------



## da_head (Apr 10, 2008)

blizzard. y? starcraft. enough said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





nintendo is a top contender, but honestly, its like they don't even try to make ds graphics comparable to psp. :S

ds-> n64 < psp->ps2

next gameboy ->gamecube < psp->ps2

but they make up for it with incredibly fun and unique games (mario kart, zelda, eba)

and capcom for phoenix wright


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 10, 2008)

When will people stop thinking that graphics must be good for games to be good?

Graphics have nothing to do with gameplay.

If you'd have been playing games in the 70s & 80s, you'd know that gameplay was all that mattered ... not how the thing looked.

All kids want nowadays are short, shallow, shiny games ... tragic.


----------



## airpirate545 (Apr 11, 2008)

agreed, even though I'm technically a kid


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 11, 2008)

Blizzard (Star/Warcraft)
Westwood (Command and Conquer)
Nintendo (Everything)
Konami (Castlevania)


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 11, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> Infinit Wardz.


Hell no. They are Microsoft sellouts. Still waiting for CoD4 DLC for my PS3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd have to say Nintendo and Valve for the time being.


----------



## Seven (Apr 11, 2008)

Capcom, Square sans Enix, some Konami games... and that's about it. I'd put in Squeenix, but my eternal hatred for the FFVII franchise still continues.


----------



## frostfire (Apr 11, 2008)

Intelligent Systems: Gotta love advance wars.
Nintendo: This doesn't need any explanation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Dice: Battlefield still rocks, though they profithunt a bit too much by creating these "Booster packs" for BF2 and BF2142. Battlefield heroes gonna be free, oh yeah!


----------



## sean0007 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nintendo, Bethesda Softworks (Can't believe it's not in anyone else's top 3 -> Elder Scrolls, Fallout, etc.), and Valve. Love Bioware games too, the EA takeover may change that.

Edit: Got so carried away trying to pick a top few that I forgot the why, and the answer is the quality of the games put out, not the quantity. Everyone can agree that Bethesda puts out only a game every two to three years but the quality is unparalleled. Same with the other companies listed, Nintendo when they try has sick quality and good franchises.


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 11, 2008)

Nintendo and Capcom


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 11, 2008)

Atlus, because well.. they're atlus.
Banpresto, for SRTG
And Treasure because they also have a shitload of awesome games.


----------



## reilina (Apr 11, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Atlus, because well.. they're atlus.



i second that, they bring unique/bizzare games in the US market.
i remmember they ask squaresoft to bring game here but they got
rejected. now thats what i call a good gaming company.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2008)

Sierra On-line - For creating the point and click genre, and of course Larry.
Infocom - For creating the finest adventure games with more atmosphere than any modern company seems to be able to acheive.
Epyx - Just because they're Epyx
iD - For creating the FPS genre.
Magnetic Scrolls - For being the 16 bit Infocom!
SSL - For creating some of the best strategy games ever.
Sega/AM3 - No need to explain this one!
Nintendo - For constantly creating new ideas in tired genres.
Atari - For bringing cartridge based gaming to the world!
Digital Illusions - For creating the finest pinball games ever and for showing that crackers make great programmers!
Acornsoft - Because Elite still ranks as one of the most original creations of all time, and it was done in 32k!


----------



## Mr.kuchinawa (Apr 11, 2008)

Generally speaking... I'd say namco, capcom, konami, nintendo and atlus.


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 11, 2008)

treasure, data design interactive


----------



## Seven (Apr 11, 2008)

reilina said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, that's what makes me happy too. I recall once on their official forums people were begging and petitioning for a release of Persona 3 FES, and look what's happened: it's in stores on April 22nd. I'm glad when they consider how the fans feel. But then again, that's just me being a fanboy. I know there's tons of games Atlus released that shouldn't even see the light of day again... but out of the good ones, they really shine and leave a good impression to the esoteric consumers.


----------



## Issac (Apr 11, 2008)

frostfire said:
			
		

> Intelligent Systems: Gotta love advance wars.
> Nintendo: This doesn't need any explanation
> 
> 
> ...



Dice! They're really nice guys!
Met a few of them a couple of days ago, and they gave me some stuff... like pens and interm-information, and business cards... and a nice dog-tag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh, and they gave me a copy of the orange box as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (even though it's not a dice-game).
Nintendo: Why? Not gonna say it, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's obvious.
Lucas arts: Sam n Max
Square: Chrono trigger + FF 8
and now my mind is blocked... but there are tons of other companies...
Oh yeah! 
Konami: Silent Hill


----------



## da_head (Apr 11, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> When will people stop thinking that graphics must be good for games to be good?
> 
> Graphics have nothing to do with gameplay.
> 
> ...



if that was directed towards me i did state, "but they make up for it with incredibly fun and unique games (mario kart, zelda, eba)"

i know graphics aren't everything. that's y i have a dsl not a psp.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 12, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well thats nt a valid excuse.
You could argue someone getting a PSP only for emulating older systems.

Who was the company that made Time Splitters?


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 12, 2008)

Relic, without question.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

My comment wasn't directed at anyone, specifically, just at the way a lot of gamers are nowadays.

Superficial.


----------

